# How would you perfect Halloween?



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I was just posting this in another thread, and then I thought it should have it's own thread.

How would you perfect the Halloween holiday? Add days? Make like thanksgiving, always the same day? Parades? Gifts?

Here is what I wrote in that other thread

_"I say a week sounds about perfect, with a night of trick or treating at each end, and it always starts on a saturday. The first night is for trick or treating for candy, the second one is a giant street party potluck, where you go house for bbq and finger foods, and you bring a plate instead of a pillowcase."_

What's your perfect Halloween?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

my perfect halloween is year round. I always come up with new ideas or rehash old ones, even on halloween itself, and then have to wait until the next season.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

My only beef is that Halloween should always be on the weekend....or make it a 2-day holiday. In L.A., if you don't leave the office on Halloween by 2-3pm, you're screwed.

Oh, and props and decorations should be tax-deductible. :devil:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Damn Straight! (works in santa monica)

Two years ago when i did my first yard haunt, it was set up startinga t 3pm, and it was down to the wire with everyone helping, and we had like no props back then. This alst year I started at 8am on halloween with everyone taking the day off, and still it was down to the wire.

It should always be on the last saturday of October. my 2 cents.



Bone To Pick said:


> My only beef is that Halloween should always be on the weekend....or make it a 2-day holiday. In L.A., if you don't leave the office on Halloween by 2-3pm, you're screwed.
> 
> Oh, and props and decorations should be tax-deductible. :devil:


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hahaha...I hear ya about working down to the wire for Halloween. I work in Downtown LA and have to drive to San Gabriel Valley which isnt too far, but when traffic hits the 60fwy...eeesh. I would make Halloween a three day weekend holiday, and businesses are closed, and ummmm...if you don't celebrate Halloween you go to hell...yea. I am lucky though, my boss always gives me Halloween off. Whenever we get that new year's calendar, she automatically marks me down as being off that day.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am thinking on Halloween night that kids are treated to the Great Pumpkin who brings them toys and such. Then Halloween dinner.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

One year my parents did a great pumpkin thing, but the reaction was soooo positive I think they got freaked out, because we we like, "Yay this is a million times better than christmas, lets do great pumpkin instead of christmas!" My parents are devout fundie christians, so I think they freaked out, on account of we were ready to flush like the holiest day of the year down the toilet for a make believe character from a cartoon.

Whats for halloween dinner?



DeathTouch said:


> I am thinking on Halloween night that kids are treated to the Great Pumpkin who brings them toys and such. Then Halloween dinner.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Halloween should be a national holiday where ever one has it off


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> One year my parents did a great pumpkin thing, but the reaction was soooo positive I think they got freaked out, because we we like, "Yay this is a million times better than christmas, lets do great pumpkin instead of christmas!" My parents are devout fundie christians, so I think they freaked out, on account of we were ready to flush like the holiest day of the year down the toilet for a make believe character from a cartoon.
> 
> Whats for halloween dinner?


That is so cool.

How about what the Bradys had? Pork Chops and Apple Sauce? LOL Ok, maybe not. Not sure. After the Great Pumpkin comes I am thinking about roast beef and tattors or something. I don't. Maybe we need to call the Iron Chefs in on this.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

secret ingrediant.....SMARTEES!!!


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

Wasn't there a battle pumpkin in the Japanese Iron Chef?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Add days. Isn't it sandwiched between other traditional holidays? Lump 'em all together and make it at least 3 days. 3 days OFF WORK, that is.

And the sun should be slightly dimmed throughout the month of October.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Halloween needs to be at least a 2-day event!!!!!! definately dig the pot luck BBQ idea!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

National holiday with a day off.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd be good with the last Saturday in October being Halloween. Festivals and various events happening the week prior. I like the idea of Halloween dinner. I like the idea of community dinners even better - where different locations have communal tables where neighbours get to know each other as we celebrate before the kids go trick or treating (maybe even the night before, on the Friday). 

Organize storytelling performances and a parade with people in costume: I see people on stilts with Italian masks. Fire breathers and huge puppets instead of floats. 

What's for dinner? An autumn harvest. Beef stew, roasted squash, corn on the cob, potatoes (maybe a potato leek soup)...hearty comfort food. Warm spiced cider and mulled wines. 

Yup. That's my perfect Halloween. Someone get on that, ok?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, now, no changing the date of Halloween! That's Spooky1's birthday and he would be, like, totally bummed if it wasn't the same day as his very favorite holiday:googly:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would not change anything about it except that i would make it a national holiday so everyone would be off.I think no matter what it should always be on the 31st. I think if it got fooled around with at all, it would ruin the magic of it. It has been around for so long with no one messing with it, i feel it should stay how it has always been....PERFECT!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, now, no changing the date of Halloween! That's Spooky1's birthday and he would be, like, totally bummed if it wasn't the same day as his very favorite holiday:googly:





kprimm said:


> I would not change anything about it except that i would make it a national holiday so everyone would be off.I think no matter what it should always be on the 31st. I think if it got fooled around with at all, it would ruin the magic of it. It has been around for so long with no one messing with it, i feel it should stay how it has always been....PERFECT!!


Finally. The Halloween purist come out!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I still want tax-deductible yard props, though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd just like to see more people get out and enjoy the holiday. See more ToTs and have more folks decorate their homes. Oh and more sales on Halloween props and decorations.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I'd be good with the last Saturday in October being Halloween. Festivals and various events happening the week prior. I like the idea of Halloween dinner. I like the idea of community dinners even better - where different locations have communal tables where neighbours get to know each other as we celebrate before the kids go trick or treating (maybe even the night before, on the Friday).
> 
> Organize storytelling performances and a parade with people in costume: I see people on stilts with Italian masks. Fire breathers and huge puppets instead of floats.
> 
> ...


I'm going to Ghoul Fridays for Halloween dinner.I'll bring a homemade pumpkin pie.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I'm going to Ghoul Fridays for Halloween dinner.I'll bring a homemade pumpkin pie.


I'll meet you in Vegas, and we'll carpool! (I have no idea where Henderson is, so I hope you don't mind driving south a bit)


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> Add days. Isn't it sandwiched between other traditional holidays? Lump 'em all together and make it at least 3 days. 3 days OFF WORK, that is.
> 
> And the sun should be slightly dimmed throughout the month of October.


Isnt it funny how every thing else is slightly reasonable except for dimming the sun,it would be cool though


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

Definitely no changing the date. Holidays that are taken seriously are always celebrated on their proper date, with all due attention. We go out of our way to make the day special, even if it's Tuesday.
And I really like the idea about dimming the sun. Is there a petition we can sign? Who do we send it to - the national weather service? department of energy?


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Much as I hate to say it, if Halloween were all year I would get tired of it before long. Really, I think a lot of us probably would. But I do think this nonsense with having an entire "season" for Christmas and one night for
Halloween needs to go. I would have Halloween celebrated all through October, and make the 31st a federal holiday.


----------

